# MSviking overnight at Maersk Developer 12-13



## MSViking

Could not resist the weather forecast so I pulled together a crew of friends to make an overnighter in search of tuna. Chose to put out Friday night to conserve fuel as well as get sleep. Arrived at M. Developer around 5am Saturday. Seas were snotty but manageable, but not the 1-2 that had been forecast as winds were 15-20 knots.

YFT were on the surface virtually the whole 24 hours we were there. Problem was they were all 25-30 lbs. It was still an awesome sight to see small YF bust flying fish one after the other all day and night.

We had no trouble catching them, caught them chunking, jigging and on poppers. I kept thinking the larger YF would turn on, but they never did. We did catch one nice mahi as well as jumped off two others on poppers.

This was my first trip to try out the new FLIR system on the boat. I was major impressed!










one of the zillions of small YF we caught









The mahi we caught on a Frenzy Popper









Nephew fighting one on a popper









Me managing the chunking butcher shop









Brandon fighting another on a popper









Image looking out bridge with naked eye









FLIR image of same scene









I wish I had taken better pics of the FLIR as it was amazing. I would see dophin jumping, birds flying by etc... all stuff that I would have zero idea about w/o FLIR.


Overall a fun trip with good friends on an awesome fishery!


----------



## panhandleslim

Nice Bull Fin even if he is 'long armin'' it, a little bit. 

I'm sure it would have been nice to pick up some larger specimens of YFT but you did better than most. 

Yeh, FLIR is worth every cent. During one tournament, I had to run the boat all night because of heavy rain, wind and seas about six to eight. We were out around MARS and it is pretty congested out there with Drill Ships relocating, etc. The rain was so heavy that the wipers couldn't keep up. If I had not had FLIR, I would have been very stressful; even though I had good radar, etc. I love it.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

That's were we originally were headed but decided to head the other direction. That's the only floater. Out there right


----------



## MSViking

24ft: it's the further most east of the rigs, somewhat out there by itself which is one of the main reason as well as being far enough south to change things up a little. Plus it's a big rig.


----------



## Tim_G

Great report as always! I'm wondering how you got the bull dolphins dorsal to stand up for the photo, or if it just happened to be like that.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

Thanks for info MSVIKING


----------



## Scruggspc

Great catch and report Robert.


----------



## Jason

Man that is awesome!!! Big ole Bull!!!! Love that FLIR system!!! Got me drooling all over the place!


----------



## thick

MsViking what was the surface temp at the M Developer?


----------



## MSViking

The temp at M. Developer was 75-76F and FYI it was 70 on the coast, so quite a temp diff. There were so many small tuna that in hind site, we should have live baited for blue marlin as I have no doubt they would be there! I just kept thinking the 100# plus YF would turn on so we kept at them till we were worn slap out.


----------



## atlantacapt

Which FLIR unit did you go with? That clarity is fabulous. 

It would sure be nice if there were a few more rigs out that way to the east.


----------



## MSViking

I bought the M-325XP with remote joystick control to pan and tilt. I was amazed at the resolution and clarity. While radar is still the most important item when night or low viz running, the FLIR absolutely adds a layer of security that radar can not do, especially for shorter distances, i.e. coming through the pass or navigating the bay etc... For me it makes going from my marina (Sportsman's in OB) out to the open water so much easier as my route passes countless bouys and frequent boat traffic as well as a very dark bridge to go under, the FLIR is a game changer in that type of situation.


----------



## atlantacapt

Yeah...sure does look like it's a sweet system. On our last trip to Developer, we ran the ditch home from Pensacola to Destin at night. Radar worked just fine, but sure would have been nice to actually "see". 

Does fog kill FLIR?


----------



## bcahn

Man, great report Capt! And a cool Christmas present, way to go.


----------



## cobe killer

awesome report!! nice bull phin!!


----------



## bcahn

Anyone has the coordinates for the Maersk Developer?


----------



## MSViking

Maersk Developer 28 44.400 87 23.900

As to how the FLIR system will work in fog, that's a good question. FLIR says it will work well but at reduced range? I will just have to try it and see.


----------



## Ocean Master

Hey Robert,

That's some great pictures and fun fishing. I've had the FLIR system since 2009 but is fixed. It's an amazing system and has saved me many times.

Mostly when it's raining and running in the dark. I think it works just as well in the fog. The heat signature seems to be brighter. It may be the difference in temperature. 

It has saved me 6 times when leaving my dock on the intercostal at dark early morning. That's when the Kayaks are out. I've almost hit them when they show up on the corner of the screen. 

Keith


----------



## reeldog80

Thanks for the report! I can not wait to get back out there!

Otto II


----------



## DAWGONIT

pretty work, thanks for report & pics.

catch 'em up.


----------



## WhyMe

Nice pic on the FLIR. Great report looks like you guts had a great time.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Sharknado

bcahn said:


> anyone has the coordinates for the maersk developer?


26.81349 n / 90.59497 w


----------



## panhandleslim

The great thing about FLIR is for spotting things like logs or partially sunken containers that are below the radar signature or are right in front of you.


----------



## Cap'n Davey

Way to make the best of winter, Robert!


----------

